# What we think becomes, to a great extent, materialized.



## Artfuldodger (Oct 12, 2021)

Thought this might be a good question to have from a less religious perspective. I borrowed this topic and words from a religious thread to get various thoughts on the matter. 

It was more or less mentioned that our thoughts can become physical by being passed on to our body's cells. Like you could think your self sick maybe. Then not only your body but events such as financial failure, and other material things.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 12, 2021)

I do believe in the power of positive thinking and know that our mind, body, and soul must work together for our well being.

I'm just not sure to what extent one could think themselves to have cancer or think themselves into poverty. 

Yet one's thoughts could control their financial ability as it relates to work ethics, spending, and saving. 

I'm wondering though from a deeper level can our thoughts make us more prone to sickness and poverty by some mental control. Could my thoughts control the weather or something of that nature?


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 12, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> I do believe in the power of positive thinking and know that our mind, body, and soul must work together for our well being.
> 
> I'm just not sure to what extent one could think themselves to have cancer or think themselves into poverty.
> 
> ...



The weather?  Unlikely.  

You are assuming that mental effort can alter physical states of matter.  I think it more likely that one can influence one's own health by changing their mental state than being able to bend spoons with one's thoughts.  

When you grab a "lucky" fishing lure, you're probably paying more attention to the feel of it because you believe it to work.  You may concentrate harder for subtle hits in a way that you wouldn't with an "unlucky" lure.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 12, 2021)

I think the notions of Quantum Mechanics and Special Relativity leave room for all kinds of unknown interactions between states of matter and energy.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 12, 2021)

interesting subject to ponder. I often have dreams where I can make things levitate and move just by the power of my mind. It's always very exciting but then I wake up and get disappointed that it was just a dream. 

But I don't believe that what we think can affect our environment in any physical way.
However what we think can affect our attitude and subsequent behavior which will indeed quite often affect the outcome of our efforts.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2021)

Seems like if you believe something enough, it can affect you physically. Like the Haitians who sicken and die because they believe that the curse put on them by the voodoo priest is real and works.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 12, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Seems like if you believe something enough, it can affect you physically. Like the Haitians who sicken and die because they believe that the curse put on them by the voodoo priest is real and works.


 
the placebo effect/the power of suggestion can be very powerful at times.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 8, 2021)

I don’t buy into telekinesis and that sort of thing but do believe our thoughts have real world manifestations because they drive our actions.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 9, 2021)

atlashunter said:


> I don’t buy into telekinesis and that sort of thing but do believe our thoughts have real world manifestations because they drive our actions.



True enough - our brain is the "command & control" of the rest of our body, and what we do with our body is where the rubber meets the road.* HOWEVER* our brain doesn't exist in a vacuum! Our body feeds our brain and our brain reacts accordingly. So if our brains aren't firing on all cylinders because of booze, drugs, lack of oxygen, or strong chemicals from hormones for example our decisions (and thus our subsequent actions) will be suboptimal or even harmful. Even constantly subjecting our brains to negative & stressful thinking can degrade our mental/physical health.

So basically "garbage in/garbage out" applies to our brains and bodies. Both are equally important.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 9, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> True enough - our brain is the "command & control" of the rest of our body, and what we do with our body is where the rubber meets the road.* HOWEVER* our brain doesn't exist in a vacuum! Our body feeds our brain and our brain reacts accordingly. So if our brains aren't firing on all cylinders because of booze, drugs, lack of oxygen, or strong chemicals from hormones for example our decisions (and thus our subsequent actions) will be suboptimal or even harmful. Even constantly subjecting our brains to negative & stressful thinking can degrade our mental/physical health.
> 
> So basically "garbage in/garbage out" applies to our brains and bodies. Both are equally important.



Yep. That mind body connection can impact a persons health to an extent. We’ve all heard of people stressing so much they get ulcers or someone getting so upset they have a heart attack. But can someone cause cancer from their thoughts? I don’t know about all that.


----------

